# microsoft life cam vx1000-model1080



## stefan ovidiu (Mar 25, 2011)

*microsoft life cam vx1000*

i have a microsoft live cam VX 1000 -model 1080 from a long time,erething it was OK till i lose the CD with driver.A lot of times im triing to install the driver from internet but its a problem:-driver starts but during instaling the files ,my PC is restarting everytime.I tried driver from a lot of sites but its the same problem:-restarting my PC when filles are downloaded in my PC.Please help me because i have a terible headache,the guilty is the driver.Pleeeeeesease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: microsoft life cam vx1000*

Perhaps the issue isn't with the lifecam software, but something else. Are you reinstalling the software to correct a problem, or are you installing the software because you've reinstalled windows? Check here to download the correct software for your webcam. You mentioned that your computer is restarting when trying to install the software, are you getting an error message when that happens?


----------



## stefan ovidiu (Mar 25, 2011)

*HELLO*!!!Last week i wrote to you about a problem concerning Microsoft Life Cam VX 1000-model-1080-driver.I lost my cd-driver and i tried to download from internet,during downloading ,my pc its restarting.I dont know exactly how many times i tried to download the driver from Microsoft oficial site!!!!!The same problem:-during downloading and installing the files,my pc its restarting again.I made a decision:-reinstall Windows XP -I hopped that i will solve the problem (the problem is the same-restarting my pc(during downloading and installing the files in P.C).Why??????.MY pc :mother bord:GAvt600,1GBram,service pack3,AMD Athlon(tm)XP2200+.*Idont know what can i do for solving this problem!!!Please help me!!!!!!!!!!:upset::upset::upset::upset:**S*omebody told me about a driver -DRIVER UPDATER .Its necessary?Where can i find a free Driver updater (if it is necessary)???Please ,help me!!!!Thank you,i wish you all the best and i am waiting for an answer:_email:[email protected] .After i lost the CD whith the driver the problems begun!!!!

How can i solve the problem whith microsoft life-cam vx1000-model 1080-driver?How can i update the drivers of my pc ?my pc its restarting when i download the driver.I can not install the driver in my pc for a later on updating of this driver(i lost my cd-driver).Hwo want"s to help me in solving this problem ? i am waiting for an answer!!!!


----------



## stefan ovidiu (Mar 25, 2011)

who can help me in solving the problem about microsoft life cam vx1000-model1080-driver ? I posted my problem on this forum for 3 times.Please read my messages and at the same time-help me!!!!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

What is the problem with the driver?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

After reinstalling Windows have you installed all other drivers?

Are there any device errors listed in Device Manager?


----------



## stefan ovidiu (Mar 25, 2011)

pip22 said:


> What is the problem with the driver?


 i can not install my microsoft life cam vx 1000-model1080 (from microsoft site),i losed the pc driver,my pc its restarting during d0wnloading and instaliing the files on my p.c,no error messages!!!!!


----------



## stefan ovidiu (Mar 25, 2011)

I 'm back with the microsoft life cam vx 1000-model 1080-driver ( everything it's was o.k till i lost my cd-driver).I can't install the driver;during downloading and installing the driver in my pc, pc it's restarting and i lose any dates about life cam -driver in my pc.After reinstalling windows xp (service pack 3) i installed all drivers,i haven't any error messages,i tried to install from microsoft -site(for 4-5 times) but it's the same problem:-restarting my pc!!!!!!.My pc:-amd athlon(tm)xp 2200+,1.81gb,1.00gb of ram,mother board-ga-7 vt-600,3 ddr 400-agp8x,6 chanel audio ata 133.What can i do for solving this problem???Help me,please!!!!!!:upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you trying to install the correct driver version? If your OS is 32-bit make sure you are only installed the correct one.

You can get your driver *here.
* (choose the correct device and software)

Can you install the device on another PC.

Can you post a screenshot of your Device Manager? http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f215/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------

